# Where can I rent a Toyota Camry and Honda Accord



## whodisbe (Jan 27, 2009)

So I'm buying a new car sometime over the next 3 months. It will either be a new camry or new accord, but I want to try them out for a weekend. I do quite a few weekend trips over the summer, so it works out to where I could just rent a car for a weekend, or week depending on the rate.

So - does anyone know where I can rent a 09 Toyota Camry and/or 09 Honda Accord in the GTA?


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

hmm - Google found a couple:
* Routes Car and Truck Rentals - Toronto Airport Ontario GTA Locations and Insurance Replacements
TOYOTA CAMRY LE FULLSIZE Car Rental Toronto

Have never used either - Hertz will occassionally carry some Japanese cars - I have had Prius rentals from them before, though not in Toronto.

Not sure what you expect to find this way - you're better off reading detailed reviews and doing some test drives on the models you want - there's significant variance between the 4 and 6 cylinder models as well as in the hybrids.


----------



## speed300km (Feb 4, 2005)

*Discount Car Rental*

Last week I rented a Camry hybrid from Discount car rental.
They actually still have this rent 2 weekends get the 3rd one free.
check with them.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

Let me google that for you

Seems Affinity Car Rental rents out well equipped models...


----------



## whodisbe (Jan 27, 2009)

Basically I've read the reviews - been researching the car purchase for... getting near a year now. I've been on several test drives, but a max 1 hr test drive doesn't quite tell me what I want to know. With detailed reviews, 30K isn't an insignificant amount to spend on something- and reviews are just the opinions of the person doing the review. Whether I'm going to like the steering and handling of a particular car I'm only going to find out driving it for an extended period of time in varying conditions.

I ran across Affinity last night as well, but "Routes" has much better pricing, with more mileage allowed.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree a short test drive will tell you nothing. Especially if you want to know if the car lives up to mileage claims. MOST Big 3 cars do not, especially on the city mileage.

Enterprise used to rent a lot of Toyotas, not sure if this is still the case. Being able to drive an Echo for a few days confirmed it was the car us. 

At the cost of the modern car, dealers should provide a 1 week test drive. $200 if you walk away and comes off the purchase price if you decide to buy.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

I've rented both a Camry and a Solara at the airport in Ottawa a while back. I would expect to see even more Toyotas in the rental fleets now, as Toyota has recently increased sales to rental fleets: Auto fleet sales run aground :: BtoB Magazine

Neither the Camry or Solara that I rented impressed me at all. I suspect this may be due in part to the options on the rental models - I may well have come away with a different opinion if they had been renting "SE" rather than "LE" models.

I would suggest asking your dealer for an extended test drive of the models you are considering. My neighbour was looking at a car recently and was offered a car for the long weekend - they should be able to do the same for you. The auto market has collapsed, and Toyota and Honda are not immune. The dealers are hungry and should be doing whatever it takes to close a sale - if not, find another dealer.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

There is very little in the way of unknowns when deciding between an Accord or a Camry.
If you're looking at similarly equipped models, all that is really different is that the Accord handles a bit crisper than the Camry, but the Camry may have marginally better reliability - they leave everyone else so far behind in that aspect, that the marginal difference is noise.

Mainly comes down to aesthetics and comfort at that point - aesthetics don't need long road trips, but comfort does.

It may very well be, that on a 10+ hr drive, the Camry suits your back better than the Accord, but there are many non-car related variables at play as well. 

Anyway, good luck in your quest. Sounds like its been a long one - hope you make a decision soon.


----------

